# Lhd und Rhd



## hardyfreak (28. Juli 2010)

hi,
will mir in zukunft ne neue nabe kaufen.
nun weiß ich nicht ob ich mir ne lhd oder rhd kaufen soll, die nabe muss auf ein wtp justice 2010 passen.
lhd: http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_65_142&products_id=2285
rhd: http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_65_142&products_id=2284
und was bedeutet es wenn es garnix von beiden is ?^^
http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_65_142&products_id=5618


Wenn ansonste alle 3 naben passen sollten, zu welcher würdet ihr raten?

lg und danke im voraus Hardy bzw justice- freak


----------



## RISE (28. Juli 2010)

Also ich fasse mal zusammen:

1. In ein BMX passen alle Naben mit 110mm Einbaubreite (erfüllen alle drei Links von dir) und dem richtigen Achsdurchmesser (10 oder 14mm).

2. LHD = Kette links, RHD = Kette rechts, die dritte Nabe kann durch einen einfachen Umbau sowohl LHD als auch RHD genutzt werden. 

3. Welche Nabe du brauchst, hängt davon ab, ob du viel grindest. Sollte das so sein und du fährst die Pegs rechts, wäre LHD gut, weil dann Driver und Kettenblatt aus dem Weg sind, grindest du links, ist es umgekehrt. Bei LHD musst du auch das Kettenblatt auf die linke Kurbel bauen. Achte drauf, dass der linke Kubelarm auch eine Kettenblattaufnahme hat. Hat er die nicht, scheidet LHD im Prinzip aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardyfreak (28. Juli 2010)

thx, jetzt hab ich´s verstanden. 
hat irgendwer schon erfahrung mit den geannten naben?
wenn ja bitte berichten
lg


----------



## RISE (28. Juli 2010)

Keine Erfahrung, aber die Supreme ist super und die Switch Drive ist sozusagen der Nachfolger.


----------



## hardyfreak (29. Juli 2010)

much thx für die info, weiß du vllt. auch obs für die supreme hn auch ne vn gibt? natürlich in selber farbe  (grau)
mfg Hardyfreak


----------



## Daniel_D (29. Juli 2010)

Die Naben vorne und hinten gab es immer in identischer Farbe. Allerdings gibt es häufig Sonderfarben und ein Händler hat dann z.B. nur noch eine hintere bzw. vordere in grau.


----------

